# Hair cuts for working Spaniels



## Archer

I am not sure if this is the right place but how do you look after the coats in your spaniels?

I have just returned from morning exercise and spent half an hour taking seeds and sticky burrs out of my dogs coats. They are mildy trimmed around their ears and groomed to take the dead hair our but I don't get them clipped or stripped....am I making life hard for myself? 

Any advice, I don't want to start messing about with dog coats etc as neither dog will wear one what's the best option? Is there a compromise on having their coats for protection and not looking like a walking knot of burrs etc


----------



## chrisrandall

afternoon,

If oscar gets covered in those sticky ball things we just chuck him in the bath and comb them out when he is wet, they seem to come out very easily.

we dont get him clipped or stripped but do get the areas beind his ears, tops of his legs etc thinned a little which helps with knotting. (and of course keep a close eye on his feet and fur between his pads)


----------



## lucylastic

It's a recurring problem for me. My dog comes out of the undergrowth twice her normal size and I'm not exaggerating. I really don't want her clipped so I just pick them off with my fingers. The odd one which refuses to move has to be cut off. Not much help am I.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Stripping combs help remove some of the dead hair that can make it more difficult to keep their coats clear of burrs. When I've helped out with spaniels and have groomed them, I've cut out matts at the back of ears and under their back legs where I imagine it could be a bit sore to keep on repeatedly trying to comb them out. I've also trimmed fur between the toes to try and stop them from clumping anything and everything on their feet.

It's worse in winter when they get snowballed, they're a b*gga to get out!


----------



## RAINYBOW

With burrs remember to remove the hair from the burr and not the burr from the hair, it's easier.

Personally i leave Oscar for a while after we get back and he removes alot himself.

Regarding Matts if thats a problem it tends to be worse in the armpits and where the ears join.

You can have an "undercut" done that leaves the feathers and skirts but takes all the underbelly off which i find really helps with burrs and matts


----------



## XxZoexX

:lol: Spent most of last night removing them sticky things from Jack bloomin loads of them, Is it me or is the "glue" much stronger at this time of year 
I (with advice from here) trim behind ears with thinning scissors and trim his skirt,pads and long bit on legs.. Luckily he doesnt seem to have huge growth under his belly which is a bonus :lol:


----------



## claire & the gang

I just tend to sit on an evening picking them out by hand from my lot. I use a mikki matt comb for the knots they get behind their ears.

Dexter the black one, tends to be the worst as he is alot fluffier than the rest.
I find a mdium toothed comb best to use on the feathering for removing burrs as the brushes just mush them in more


----------



## Rolosmum

I use a mikki dog comb to get the balls, burrs and thistles out and just to get through the knots in ears and legs etc, i use scissors if it is a particular nightmare! I also thin out with thinning scissors the back skirts and some underbelly long hairs as mine, especially my bitch are quite fine but long and so i trim them down.

I then use a slicker brush over them, i find this is quite good on the coat and ears but is not as effective as the comb for getting the bits out. I then sometimes use the furminator on them which helps with any hair shedding.

I also will sit and pick and fiddle as part of a cuddle when snuggled on the sofa.


----------



## Skybreeze

We dont clip our 2 cockers... After they have been out shooting or beating they are usually cover in what could make up a small bush! 

I normally sit there for hours picking them out, same with thorns... I do use a flea comb which I find gets out most things that are stuck. 

We do trim one of our cockers feet in the beating season, but thats it. I'm lucky my dogs like to sit on the sofa and be picked all night. 

Good luck, the joys of spaniels!


----------



## Weimerlover

Not a spaniel, but I have had the 'burr' problem this year with Tyler in his coat. Especially around his 'undercrackers'.....

I gave his coat a spray and brush with the Canter mane and tail gloss for horses, while he still got them, it seemed to help them sticking so much and those that did stick, came out easier!


----------



## grandad

Archer said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place but how do you look after the coats in your spaniels?
> 
> I have just returned from morning exercise and spent half an hour taking seeds and sticky burrs out of my dogs coats. They are mildy trimmed around their ears and groomed to take the dead hair our but I don't get them clipped or stripped....am I making life hard for myself?
> 
> Any advice, I don't want to start messing about with dog coats etc as neither dog will wear one what's the best option? Is there a compromise on having their coats for protection and not looking like a walking knot of burrs etc


Its one of those jobs that has to be done everytime they hit the cover. I use a steel combed brush and scissor to get the particuarly bad stuff out. I don't keep him cut short, I prefer it when he looks a little scruffy. But these burrs can be and are a PITA.


----------



## lucylastic

Any self respecting spaniel will want to look a little rustic, if not downright minging.


----------



## Archer

Lol thankyou for all the replies! After a bad day I sent my little spaniel to the groomers. He has been trimmed and tidied and shortened all over!

I am so pleased as although I have to brush the burrs out it's a much less stressful job for both of us.

Big dog is booked in for the end if the month and the only downside is DH keeps referring to him as the pointer puppy! 

I will keep on top of it, he hasn't been clipped and I will keep his ears slightly longer but having tidier ears and knickers makes my life a hundred times easier.


----------

